# Id this plant?



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Cant really tell what is it? I tought was a variant of Ludwigia?


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

pic won't open


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

right click and open in diferent tab, is a pic that a guest posted in the club facebook page


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I don't see a photo or a link.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Ammania sp, is my guess.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I rehosted the pic. Facebook comments say it is _Nesaea pedicellate 'golden'_

It's beautiful, and if anyone wants to give me a peice, I wouldn't be upset


----------

